# Is it o.k. to have male and female chihuahuas live together?



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

I want to breed Vida. I havn't had any luck finding a dog to breed her with, so I want to buy one. I just saw an add in my newspaper for a male chihuahua who is one year old. He cost $400.00. I am willing to pay that much for Vida to have a playmate, but I need to know if it is o.k. to have them both live together.

Also, she doesn't normally like other dogs very much. There is only two dogs that she gets along with. Do you think she will like another chihuahua living with her. Expecially it being a male.

Please give me your advice!!!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

since it is local and he is one year old call the owner to say you are interested and try setting up a playdate if vida is vicious then it isn't a good idea but if they are playing well then get him.. but if they both look interested and unsure set up another or a few more playdates, if the owner is truly interested in thier dog going to a good home i am sure they won't mind. I think having males and females together is perfectly fine!! but after breeding you might want to spay or neuter at least one of them.. unless you want to continue breeding after the first litter. i hope i helped.. 
kisses and licks
roie and scoot


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

I have a male and female chi living together. They get along just fine. He's 3 and she's 2 and we've had her since she was a little thing.


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

I have male and female living together and they are not all from same litter. You will find the shes like the hims more closer to their time. And there are products you can get for the males so they can live with the females even when their time is near. And they will play, after all they are generally like humans, looking for companionship. That's been my experience.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Well I hate to sound preachy but I'm probably going to. Wouldn't whether or not you breed them depend on how good a dogs they are? I mean we all love our dogs but some aren't quite the standard we should be breeding for.


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

Actually whether or not you decide to breed your dogs has little to do with how "good" they are. Just because someone has a male and female doesn't mean they plan on breeding. 

They could be the sweetest , cutest , best behaved Chi in the world and not be worthy of breeding. They might not pass their clearances. They might not meet the breed standard. They might have a gentic problem that you wouldn't want passed on. 

Go ahead and preach...I'm all for responsible breeding too. Too many back yard breeders out there are slowly ruining the purebreds litter by litter.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Tinker said:


> Well I hate to sound preachy but I'm probably going to. Wouldn't whether or not you breed them depend on how good a dogs they are? I mean we all love our dogs but some aren't quite the standard we should be breeding for.


Ditto here.


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

I guess if I do get the male, I don't know why I would want to breed her. I just really want her to have a playmate. I always thought that I would keep one of her babies and give the others away to some people that I know that want chihuahua's.

Maybe, I should get the male and then have them both fixed.

But then if I do that I think I should probably find a female chihuahua to buy instead of the male.

Which is better to have living together? Female-male, or female-female.

What do you all think?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

> Maybe, I should get the male and then have them both fixed.


Thats a really sensible idea  

ALot of people believe one of eachj sex is easier to get along than a pair I have a boy and a girl and they are the best of friends , others have 2 of the same sex and they get along great too, I have heard that 2 of the same sex fight more :wave:


----------



## Gweller26 (Jan 12, 2005)

My female got along great with the male we had but we had to find him a new home, I am still very sad about seeing him go.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

why did you have to get him a new home?  :wave:


----------



## Gweller26 (Jan 12, 2005)

my wife got really sick and had to have surgery and I was trying to work, clean, run the errands, pay the bills and keep the house together and on top of that Shilo started really developing issues with tearing and shredding everything in sight
including walls, carpets everything he could reach I tried to work with him and repainted and re carpeted and he would go right behind me and do it again. The only way to make sure he didn't was to crate him but I couldn't and didn't want him crated 24/7 so I would take him out and play with him and as soon as I turned my head he was at it again. I just didn't have enough time to devote to him to correct his behavior and Sadie was going to be going into heat and I didn't want to take the risk of her getting pg on top of everything else going on. Sadie is really sweet and for the most part really behaved except now that he is gone she has started having potty issues that I am trying to deal with. It's just been very draining but hopefully I can get everything back on track soon.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

my boy and girl get along fine


----------



## Jan (Aug 6, 2004)

I had two girls at first and they got along just fine, then I got my boy and they all three got along fine, then my hubby said that I had to get rid of one of them so I gave my unregistered female to an elderly lady that had been looking for one but could not afford the price they want here in Arizona for pups or adults. Hope this helps


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Jan said:


> my hubby said that I had to get rid of one of them adults.


 MEN! :evil: bummer


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Jan said:


> then my hubby said that I had to get rid of one of them


I'd have gotten rid of the hubby.


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Jan said:
> 
> 
> > then my hubby said that I had to get rid of one of them
> ...


***

hee hee me too!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

100 % i WOULD OF GOT RID OF hUBBY HOW CRUEL TO MAKE YOU DO THAT :twisted:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Going back to the original topic, I think it would be best for your two chi's if you just fix them. They will be healthier and happier  



> my hubby said that I had to get rid of one of them


Man, I think the hubby would had been out the door :evil: . I always make sure when I am dating that they know that my dogs are not going anywhere...lol. But then again I tend to date guys that love animals...people I meet at work and such. Sorry that you were put in that situation


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > Jan said:
> ...


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

chimom said:


> labtestedchi said:
> 
> 
> > Rachael Polachek said:
> ...


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Tinker said:


> Well I hate to sound preachy but I'm probably going to. Wouldn't whether or not you breed them depend on how good a dogs they are? I mean we all love our dogs but some aren't quite the standard we should be breeding for.


HMMMM u read my mind :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> chimom said:
> 
> 
> > labtestedchi said:
> ...


----------

